# Leg of lamb ideas?



## ryschoo (Apr 11, 2013)

I picked up a boneless leg of lamb from Costco this afternoon after work and am looking to smoke it this weekend.












image.jpg



__ ryschoo
__ Apr 11, 2013






I've never smoked lamb before and am looking to get some ideas from the board about some tasty ways to prepare it. I've seen so many great ideas and recipes on this forum I was hoping to get some feedback.  Anyone have some suggestions on seasonings/rubs, type of smoke, side dishes etc? 
I appreciate any input and will reward with Q-Views!

Ryan


----------



## chef jimmyj (Apr 12, 2013)

I like Garlic, Rosemary, Oregano,Thyme, Lemon Juice, Black Pepper and Salt. I will take 1 head of peeled Garlic, a handfull of each of the Rosemary and Oregano removed from the stems and place in a food processor with 1 Tbs Thyme Leaves and 1 tsp each Salt and Pepper. Puree the mixture with 1Tbs Lemon Juice and 1/4 C Olive Oil. Using a sharp knife poke some 1-2 inch deep holes all over the roast a spread the Wet Rub on the roast and push some in each of the holes. Smoke the Lamb at the desired temp until a internal temp 120*F for Rare, 130*F for Med/Rare, 140*F for Medium. Anything over 140*F may start to get tough and dry. Rest the meat about 30 minutes tented with foil. Good luck...JJ


----------

